# Konqueror und Flash

## Tommex

Hallo!

Ich hab bei mir Kde 3.0.3 installiert. Auch netscape-flash-plugin. Der Konqueror findet auch das Flash-Plugin ... aber er kann kein Flash dartstellen.

Immer nur der Fehler "Unable to load ...." 

Woran könnte es liegen? Hab es auch schon mit dem gplflash versucht.

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

## KiLLaCaT

komisch...

in mandrake konnte er auch keine flash-dings abspielen, in mozilla aber schon...

MfG

jax

----------

## Tommex

Hab mir gestern dann Mozilla 1.1 gebacken .... dort geht es leider auch nicht.

Bei meinem Slackware allerdings hat das Plugin fehlerfrei unter kde 3.0.1 funktioniert.

Unter den Einstellungen im Konqueror findet er das Plugin ja ....

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Tommex wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Immer nur der Fehler "Unable to load ...." 
> 
> 

 

Benutzt du GCC3.x ???

Dann schau mal da:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4753&highlight=gcc3+flash

GPLFlash habe ich allerdings auch noch nicht zum laufen bekommen, compiliert zwar, aber irgendwie zeigt mir KDE das plugin nichtmal an... Obwohl der plugin-Pfad ok ist...

undefined

----------

## Tommex

Danke!

Daran wird es liegen ..... werd ich gleich mal testen.

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

